# So viel Leid für Menschen an vielen Orten !



## The Holy Paladin (9. August 2008)

Guten Abend liebe Buffedcommunity,

--> Ich bitte Euch sich zu diesem Thema vernünftig zu äußern. Bitte nicht falsch aufnehmen ich möchte lediglich, dass dieser Thread nicht sein wirkliches Ursprungsthema verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ich bitte um Euer Verständnis dafür.

Ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber ich persönlich finde, dass viel,ja viel zu viel Leid in dieser Welt uns tagtäglich neu über die Medien (sei es nun die Zeitung,das Fernsehn oder von mir aus auch das Radio) erreicht und sich oft nicht viel ändert, obwohl es so bitter nötig wäre und einige Regierungen auch wohl die nötigen Mittel dazu hätten diese aber (aus meiner Sicht unverständlichen Gründen) nicht ergreifen.Ich kann immer nur wieder den Kopf schütteln wenn ich zB wieder von neuen Selbstmordattentätern aus Israel oder Afghanisten höre.Die Tode der Attentäter find ich dabei noch das unwichtigste, was mich wirklich abgrundtief trifft ist die Tatsache, dass bei diesen Attentaten fast ausschließlich Menschen mit ihrem Leben bezahlen müssen, die völlig - zu 100 Prozent - unschuldig sind und nur aus dem Grund sterben müssen, da der Attentäter seiner Ansicht nach schlicht und einfach ein Erlöser ist (für sich und die Anderen Opfer -> meist Tote) und ein (möglichst nachhaltiges) Zeichen setzen will(meine Meinung).

Ein weiterer Punkt den ich in diesem Thread gerne diskutieren möchte ist folgender :Ziviltote durch Kriege wie zB der Irakkrieg. Unter dem Irakkrieg leidet/hat am meisten die Zivilbevölkerung zu leiden.Zahlen stützen diese Aussage denn meines Wissens ist im Irakkrieg die Zahl der Soldatenopfer (Anmerkungiese Soldaten,diese Leute, haben selbst entschieden Soldat zu werden(es war ihre eigene Entscheidung) und somit musste sich jeder auch darüber im klaren sein, dass jeder Auslandseinsatz evtl sein letzter sein kann.) bei weitem tiefen als die der Zivilopfer( diese Zivilisten hatten nicht die Wahl und sie hatten oft nicht die Chance zu überleben) ! Dieser traurige aber (leider) zutreffende Zustand ist genau , das was mich zu unglücklich macht es triftt immer(oder besser weit aus öfter) die, die am wenigsten für etwas konnten.

Schaut Euch doch bitte *"Traurige Wahrheit"* auf Youtube an und ich denke ihr werdet verstehen was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Nun zu Euch ;

Wie seht ihr das ? Findet ihr das Attentäter sich in die Luft sprengen traurig/schmerzlich aber unvermeidlich oder was ist Eure Meinung zu der leidenden Zivilbevölkerung in einem Kriegsgebiet in dem gerade die Menschen oft auch noch Jugendliche oder gar Kinder die Hauptleidenen sind ?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten - wie immer diese auch lauten werden.

Es dankt für´s Lesen und grüßt Euch, The Holy Paladin


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Bin genau deiner meinung! Denke muss dazu nichtmehr viel anmerken^^ Schmort inner Hölle scheiss selbstmordattentäter


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Bin deiner Meinung finds auch das es scheiße ist.
Komme aus Israel.Im  Sommer 2006 war ich im nördlichen teil von Israel in einem sogenannten "kibbuz".Da war ja der 2. Libanonkrieg.Konnte schon paar Katjuscha-Raketen fliegen sehen und auch einschläge gehört.Darunter auch in  diesem "Dorf".Und 1 Anschlag in einem Restaurant in Tel Aviv.Da war ich mit meiner Famillie in der nähe.Die Menschen dort leben auch mit der Angst in den Bus zu steigen,weil sich immer ein Terrorist darin befinden könnte.Aber man steigt in den Bus ein,weil man vielleicht keine andere Wahl hat.


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2008)

/edith 
blablabla


----------



## Avyn (9. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> IIch kann immer nur wieder den Kopf schütteln wenn ich zB wieder von neuen Selbstmordattentätern aus Israel oder Afghanisten höre.Die Tode der Attentäter find ich dabei noch das unwichtigste, was mich wirklich abgrundtief trifft ist die Tatsache, dass bei diesen Attentaten fast ausschließlich Menschen mit ihrem Leben bezahlen müssen, die völlig - zu 100 Prozent - unschuldig sind und nur aus dem Grund sterben müssen, da der Attentäter seiner Ansicht nach schlicht und einfach ein Erlöser ist (für sich und die Anderen Opfer -> meist Tote) und ein (möglichst nachhaltiges) Zeichen



Ich möchte Selbstmordattentate auf garkeinen Fall unterstützen, aber ich glaube du siehst das etwas einseitig. Niemand sprengt sich und andere freiwillig in die Luft wenn man ein erfülltes Leben hat. Hinter Selbstmordattentaten stecken meist irgendwelche machtgeilen Drahtzieher, die die schlechte Situation anderer ausnutzen und sie so zu etwas zwingen wollen durch falsche Versprechungen (z.b. dass es der Familie danach besser gehn wird) oder durch Drohungen.
Ein großer Unterschied ist natürlich, dass der Attentäter eine geringe Wahl hatte im Gegensatz zu den Opfern. Schrecklich ist trotzdem beides und die wahren Schuldigen sind die Drahtzieher die versuchen durch sowas an mehr Macht zu gelangen.


----------



## dalai (9. August 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich möchte Selbstmordattentate auf garkeinen Fall unterstützen, aber ich glaube du siehst das etwas einseitig. Niemand sprengt sich und andere freiwillig in die Luft wenn man ein erfülltes Leben hat. Hinter Selbstmordattentaten stecken meist irgendwelche machtgeilen Drahtzieher, die die schlechte Situation anderer ausnutzen und sie so zu etwas zwingen wollen durch falsche Versprechungen (z.b. dass es der Familie danach besser gehn wird) oder durch Drohungen.



    &#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;= Kampf auf dem Wege Gottes =djihad

     Die Selbstmordattentäter machen sich zum Märtyrer wenn sie sich mit Heiden/Ungläubische in die Luft sprengen. Sie machen es freiwillig, auch wenn sie Familie haben. Die Familie fühlt sich danach besser, aus religiösen gründen.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. August 2008)

Vorweg:Schön das sich doch so schnell schon Jemand mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Danke für Eure Äußerungen.

b2t:

Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage (aus aktuellem Anlass) an Euch und zwar folgende:

Was ist Eure Meinung zum Konflikt in Georgien ? Auf welcher Seite steht ihr (etwas provokant gefragt ich weiß) ? Oder seht ihr das Ähnlich wie ich , dass man bei solchen Konflikten immer sehr schwer von Recht und Unrecht sprechen und kann und enthaltet ihr Euch bei dieser Frage eines Urteils ?

Eine weitere Frage, die mich schon länger intressiert ist die wie ihr Euch vorstellt wie man den Konflit zwischen Israel und Palestina lösen sollte.Wenn ihr mich fragt : Ich weiß es wirklich nicht,dass einzige was ich weiß ist, dass sich da mal dringend um Frieden & Recht und Ordnung bemüht werden muss !

@Bradureine Meinung intressiert mich zu dem zu letzt genannten Konflikt sehr,da du wohl den besten bzw intensivsten Bezug zu diesem Thema hast. Ich wüde mich freuen wenn du sie mir (natürlicn nur wenn du möchtest) mitteilen würdest (gerne auch per PM, wenn du möchtest).

So nun übergebe ich wieder an Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich freue mich auf Eure Reaktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Und du tust mir Leid, dass man sich soviel Sorgen um andere Menschen machen kann, dass du noch nicht an deinem eigenen Mitgefühl gestorben bist, ist ein Wunder.

Man kann solche Konflikte nicht lösen. In den ganzen Gebieten im Nah-Osten und jetzt auch in Georgien treffen dermaßen viele verschiedene Religionen und Verhaltensweisen aufeinander, dass es irgendwann zu einem Konflikt kommen muss. Und mit unserem Gefasel werden wir daran nichts ändern. Sollen die sich alle die Köppe einschlagen, solange ich hier meine Ruhe hab.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2008)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass es jemals wirklich Frieden auf dem Planeten hier geben wird. Dazu ist die Menschheit nicht in der Lage. Kriege und solche Gewaltakte spiegeln doch nur im großen das wider, was im kleinen schon seit Urzeiten abgeht: Neid, Missgunst, Egoismus, Ignoranz, Fanatismus, Rache, ...

Solche großen Probleme lassen sich nur lösen, wenn wir anfangen, unsere kleinen Probleme gelöst zu bekommen.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage, die mich schon länger intressiert ist die wie ihr Euch vorstellt wie man den Konflit zwischen Israel und Palestina lösen sollte.Wenn ihr mich fragt : Ich weiß es wirklich nicht,dass einzige was ich weiß ist, dass sich da mal dringend um Frieden & Recht und Ordnung bemüht werden muss !
> 
> @Bradureine Meinung intressiert mich zu dem zu letzt genannten Konflikt sehr,da du wohl den besten bzw intensivsten Bezug zu diesem Thema hast. Ich wüde mich freuen wenn du sie mir (natürlicn nur wenn du möchtest) mitteilen würdest (gerne auch per PM, wenn du möchtest).
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin



Es ist halt so,das die Palästinenser ja vorher da gelebt haben(jetzt nicht Biblisch gesehen).Aber ich denke Israel braucht auch ein Land.Die Juden wurden früher oft verfolgt für z.B. das sie ihre Mazzah(ungesäuertes Brot) aus Christenblut herstellen.Es soll für die Juden aller Welt schon ein Zufluchtsort in der Not geben.Es war ja eigentlich so gedacht das Palästina und Israel so ein "teilstaat" werden.Das beide Regieren wenn ich mich nicht irre.Aber das wurde nicht akzeptiert.Die Arabischen Länder akzeptieren Israel bis heute nicht.Mit Ägyptan hat Israel ja einen Waffenstillstand oder Friedensvertrag.Weiss ich jetzt nicht genau.
Ich bin natürlich auch für Frieden,aber ich denke das die Juden einen Staat brauchen,in dem sie sich sicherfühlen können und unter Juden sind.Es gibt in Israel auch Araber,auch Freunde von mir.Die sind auch nur für den Frieden.Aber es gibt so liebe Herren wie Herrn Achmadenidschad der den "Atomaren Holocaust" will.
Bei uns zuhause laufen Arabische und Israelische Kanäle.Da mein Vater auch Arabisch kann versteht er ja die Arabischen Kanäle auch.Und die sind meist wirklich "hetztend".Erst kommen Bilder von Opfern und dan hetz reden gegne Israel und alles sowas.Es wurde sogar gezeigt wie die Kinder in den Schulbüchern sogar stehen haben das Israel nicht exestiert und alles sowas.Es wird auch gegen die Westlichen Länder gehetzt.Ich denke die Araber wollen selber kein Krieg aber was sollen die groß machen?Sind sie der Staat?
Ich denke nicht das es jemals Frieden ohne einen Krieg geben wird.Und wenn Achmadenidschad nicht aus dem weg geschaffen wird,wirds einen großen Krieg geben.Israel hat zurzeiot die best Ausgerüstete Armee die sie zudem auch noch aufstocken können.Und bei einem Krieg wird es nicht nur Israel betrffen sondern auch die westlichen Länder...


Sry 4 big Aufsatz ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. August 2008)

Danke für deine Meinung Siu.



> Sollen die sich alle die Köppe einschlagen, solange ich hier meine Ruhe hab.



Aso ...


----------



## CocoSylt (9. August 2008)

Huhu

ma nen anderes thema, habt ihr von dem neuen regenwaldteil gehört der endtdeckt wurde? mit mehreren tausend gorillas die ja eigentlich vom aussterben bedroht sind? ist was schönes, nur halt nicht wenn man gleichzeitig erfährt das dieser Fleck später gleich gerohdet werden soll....ich finde das schrecklich und kann die menschen nicht verstehen die sich gleich wieder alles unter den Nagel reißen wollen...möchte gern mal so einen treffen und mir seinen standpunkt dazu anhören was auch immer der Grund sein mag (ich denke mal Geld, was sonst)! was denkt ihr?

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. August 2008)

@Coco:

Ja sowas kann ich auch nicht verstehen -.- gerade der Regenwald, der sowieso schon äußerst stark gerodet wird ...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

imo sind die fronten im nahen osten ziemlich verhärtet. da gibt es israel, das seinen bewohnern neuen lebensraum verschaffen will (dsa erinnert mich übrigens erschreckend an die politik der braunhemden "neuer lebensraum im osten" und so...) und auf der anderen seite ein palästina, das unter dem einfluss von menschen steht, die gandenlos den glauben für ihre ziele missbrauchen. beides sind gebrannte kinder und vertrauen dem jeweils anderen nicht wirklich. ich glaube bis sich das was bewegt muss eine ziemlich lange zeit ruhe herrschen.

zum thema selbstmordattentäter: sich das recht zu nehmen jmd anderem das leben zu nehmen ist eigtl nie gerechtfertigt. mein mitleid bei solchen anschlägen gilt aber beiden, opfern und tätern. den opfern, weil sie unschuldig ihr leben lassen mussten für irgendeinen manipulierenden bastard und den attentäter, weil er seins für genau denselben lassen musste.

zum thema südossetien: wenn die bevölkerung es so entschieden hat, bin ich für ein unabhängiges südossetien, d.h. es soll als eigenständige republik existieren und weder russland noch georgien angegliedert werden. wenn es dafür stimmt/gestimmt sich russland anzuschließen, dann wär ich zwar dagegen, müsste aber ihren willen respektieren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und du tust mir Leid, dass man sich soviel Sorgen um andere Menschen machen kann, dass du noch nicht an deinem eigenen Mitgefühl gestorben bist, ist ein Wunder.
> 
> Man kann solche Konflikte nicht lösen. In den ganzen Gebieten im Nah-Osten und jetzt auch in Georgien treffen dermaßen viele verschiedene Religionen und Verhaltensweisen aufeinander, dass es irgendwann zu einem Konflikt kommen muss. Und mit unserem Gefasel werden wir daran nichts ändern. Sollen die sich alle die Köppe einschlagen, solange ich hier meine Ruhe hab.



/sign

Meinetwegen sollen die sich gegenseitig wegsprengen. Alles Idioten.

Achja, ein großer Teil der Diktatoren, Selbstmordattentäter etc wird in den U.S.A. ausgebildet - vollkommen öffentlich.


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und du tust mir Leid, dass man sich soviel Sorgen um andere Menschen machen kann, dass du noch nicht an deinem eigenen Mitgefühl gestorben bist, ist ein Wunder.
> 
> Man kann solche Konflikte nicht lösen. In den ganzen Gebieten im Nah-Osten und jetzt auch in Georgien treffen dermaßen viele verschiedene Religionen und Verhaltensweisen aufeinander, dass es irgendwann zu einem Konflikt kommen muss. Und mit unserem Gefasel werden wir daran nichts ändern. Sollen die sich alle die Köppe einschlagen, solange ich hier meine Ruhe hab.



qft


----------



## Emptybook (9. August 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich möchte Selbstmordattentate auf garkeinen Fall unterstützen, aber ich glaube du siehst das etwas einseitig. Niemand sprengt sich und andere freiwillig in die Luft wenn man ein erfülltes Leben hat. Hinter Selbstmordattentaten stecken meist irgendwelche machtgeilen Drahtzieher, die die schlechte Situation anderer ausnutzen und sie so zu etwas zwingen wollen durch falsche Versprechungen (z.b. dass es der Familie danach besser gehn wird) oder durch Drohungen.
> Ein großer Unterschied ist natürlich, dass der Attentäter eine geringe Wahl hatte im Gegensatz zu den Opfern. Schrecklich ist trotzdem beides und die wahren Schuldigen sind die Drahtzieher die versuchen durch sowas an mehr Macht zu gelangen.




Wenn einem Menschen die komplette Familie durch den Krieg genommen wird braucht es nichtmehr viel Überzeugungsarbeit.

Wenn ich bedenke das jemand(land, organisation) meine Familie auf dem Gewissen hat würde ich denke ich alles dran setzen Rache zu nehmen.
Ich würde gegen dieses Land kämpfen wollen.

So schauts da drüben aus ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

@ Bradur: Es ist wahr, die Juden haben sicher einen eigenen Staat "verdient", aber sie haben sich auch einfach Gebiete einverleibt, die nicht mehr zum ursrpünglichen Staatsgebiet gehören und wundern sich jetzt, dass die Palästinenser sie zurückhaben wollen.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Ich hab ja geschreiben,es war ein "teilstaat"(nennt man das so) geplant.Da hatten die aber böse was dagegen !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Wenn einem Menschen die komplette Familie durch den Krieg genommen wird braucht es nichtmehr viel Überzeugungsarbeit.
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke das jemand(land, organisation) meine Familie auf dem Gewissen hat würde ich denke ich alles dran setzen Rache zu nehmen.
> Ich würde gegen dieses Land kämpfen wollen.
> ...



Bullshit. Informiere dich mal über Selbstmordattentäter.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bullshit. Informiere dich mal über Selbstmordattentäter.



Sind in deinen Augen die selbstmordattentäter von bush gemacht oder was?Er/sie hat da schon recht :s


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

tja - es ist halt eine "world of warcraft" 

(ein kleiner stubser in richtung "was in ein computer-spiel forum passt und was nicht" )


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Das ist ein Gott & Die Welt Forumsteil...und kein Computer-Spiel Forumsteil. Mehr denken, weniger Schrott sabbeln.

Selbstmörder haben nur selten was mit Rache zu tun: 



> Die Opferung des eigenen Lebens für eine höhere Sache findet sich schon in der römischen Geschichtsschreibung. In der Neuzeit wird diese Opferbereitschaft noch radikalisiert, indem der eigene Tod nicht nur als Möglichkeit in Kauf genommen wird, sondern mit der Tat einhergeht. Der Täter opfert sich nicht nur, sondern beabsichtigt mit seiner Tat, noch möglichst viele Menschen mit in den Tod zu reißen. Der eigene Tod wird von Beginn an als sicher vorausgesetzt. Mögliche Gründe sind ideengeschichtliche Veränderungen



+ die üblichen religiösen Hintergründe.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Sind in deinen Augen die selbstmordattentäter von bush gemacht oder was?Er/sie hat da schon recht :s



Eben nicht. Wie gesagt, erst informieren, dann Sabbeln.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Mir ist schon klar was Selbstmordattentäter sind,ich glaub ich hab dich nur irgendwie falsch verstanden :s


----------



## Avyn (10. August 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> &#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;= Kampf auf dem Wege Gottes =djihad
> 
> Die Selbstmordattentäter machen sich zum Märtyrer wenn sie sich mit Heiden/Ungläubische in die Luft sprengen. Sie machen es freiwillig, auch wenn sie Familie haben. Die Familie fühlt sich danach besser, aus religiösen gründen.



Ich bezweifle dass sich die Familie gut fühlt wenn sie weiß "Mein Papi hat so und so viele Leute mit in den Tot gerissen und nun hab ich garkeinen Papi mehr". Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich dass die das nur deswegen machen oder? djihad ist nur ein Vorwand. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe stecken das irgendwelche machtgierigen Menschen dahinter die sich Leute suchen denen es schlecht geht. Denen wird dann versprochen dass sich jemand um die Familie kümmert nach dem Attentat und dass es denen dann besser geht. Wenn man keine Aussicht oder Hoffnung hat dass sich irgendwas bessert greift man zu dummen Maßnahmen.

Edit: Übrigens waren die Kreuzzüge nichts anderes. Den Menschen wurde Vergebung aller Sünden versprochen wenn sie für Gott in den Krieg ziehn und dahinter steckten die Könige die das "heilige Land" für sich wollten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass sich die Familie gut fühlt wenn sie weiß "Mein Papi hat so und so viele Leute mit in den Tot gerissen und nun hab ich garkeinen Papi mehr". Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich dass die das nur deswegen machen oder?



Jaha, es ist genau das. Die Familie bekommt nach dem Attentat von der zuständigen Gruppierung Geld. Zusätzlich ist diese Familie dann stolz auf ihren Sohn/Vater, dass sie für ihre Sache sterben. Die ganze Familie verdient sich damit Respekt.


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. August 2008)

Solange unser Planet nicht einer gemeinsamen Bedrohung ausgesetzt ist, wird es immer Krieg geben.
Das ist die Natur des Menschen. Es gab schon immer Konflikte.
Erst wenn wir erkennen, dass es um das Schicksal der gesamten Menschheit geht, werden wir unsere kleinlichen Konflikte vergessen und gemeinsam gegen die Bedrohung vorgehen.


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

Der wievielte Fred zu diesem Thema ist das jetzt?

Es kommt jedes mal auf das gleiche raus, also könnte das Thema gleich wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## Avyn (10. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaha, es ist genau das. Die Familie bekommt nach dem Attentat von der zuständigen Gruppierung Geld. Zusätzlich ist diese Familie dann stolz auf ihren Sohn/Vater, dass sie für ihre Sache sterben. Die ganze Familie verdient sich damit Respekt.


Ich glaube aber du verstehst nicht was ich eigentlich sagen will: Die Attentäter sind bestimmt nicht unschuldig und ich finds schlimm so etwas zu tun ABER ich finde es schlimmer dass es Menschen gibt die ihre Macht ausspielen um andere Menschen zu so etwas zu verleiten. Ich will nur dazu appelieren das Ganze zu sehen, also auch die politischen Machtspiele und nicht nur den Attentäter und die Opfer.


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

ein Grossteil der Selbstmordattentäter sind Männer.zum einen junge Männer denen nach ihrem Märtyrertod ein Lebnen im Paradies versprochen wird,wo sie 20 Frauen haben,die ihm zu Diensten sind...udn zum anderen sind es verzweifelte Menschen,die tatsächlich durch die Israelis Bruder,Vater,Mutter,oder Kind verloren haben und nur noch nach Rache schreien...
aber nicht nur die verdamme ich, sondern gerade diejenigen, die sie zu den Taten anspornen und mit falschen Versprechungen antreiben...ich wünsche beiden das sie sich in der Hölle weiderfinden und ein Universum aus unendlichen Schmerzen erfahren,wo sie jeden Tag bedauern werden,sowas gemacht zu haben.immer und immer wieder....
wieviel Leid bringen Krieg und Selbstmordattentate über die Menschen?man kann zwar sagen Auge um Auge,wenn man ein Familienmitglied verloren hat,aber dieser Spruch hinterlässt nur Blinde auf beiden Seiten...
die Frage ist vielmehr wie soll man aus diesem Teufelskreis ausbrechen?ist das bei so viel Hass überhaupt noch möglich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Schon dein erster Satz lässt darauf schliessen, dass Du nicht viel Ahnung hast. Es sind 77 Jungfrauen.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Korrigiere 72 Jungfrau die den Märtyrer erwarten.Abgeleitet ist das ganze ja von den Assassinen vom "alten vom berg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. August 2008)

Egal aus welchen Beweggründen sich diese Attentäter in die Luft jagen, es sind einfach feige, gehirnamputierte Idioten. Auch wenn ich jemanden Hasse spreng ich mich doch nicht mit ihm in die Luft. Und wegen irgendeiner verschissenen Religion, die wenn man etwas Verstand aufweist, sowieso total bescheuert ist, sowieso nicht. Sollen sie sich von mir aus irgendwo im Wald in die Luft jagen aber nicht unschuldige Menschen in ihre kranke Welt mitreinziehen. Einfach feige sowas.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Korrigiere 72 Jungfrau die den Märtyrer erwarten.Abgeleitet ist das ganze ja von den Assassinen vom "alten vom berg"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Exakt. Klingt aber auch gleich. ^^

EDIT: Aber auf die wartet eh nur ne Schüssel Trauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Exakt. Klingt aber auch gleich. ^^
> 
> EDIT: Aber auf die wartet eh nur ne Schüssel Trauben.
> 
> ...


Nö in wahrheit sind das 72 nackte alte behaarte männer,you know xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Nö in wahrheit sind das 72 nackte alte behaarte männer,you know xD



Laut Nuhr, dem ersten Propheten Gottes zur Wahrheit, sind es Weintrauben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Laut Nuhr, dem ersten Propheten Gottes zur Wahrheit, sind es Weintrauben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG no need !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Egal aus welchen Beweggründen sich diese Attentäter in die Luft jagen, es sind einfach feige, gehirnamputierte Idioten. Auch wenn ich jemanden Hasse spreng ich mich doch nicht mit ihm in die Luft. Und wegen irgendeiner verschissenen Religion, die wenn man etwas Verstand aufweist, sowieso total bescheuert ist, sowieso nicht. Sollen sie sich von mir aus irgendwo im Wald in die Luft jagen aber nicht unschuldige Menschen in ihre kranke Welt mitreinziehen. Einfach feige sowas.


seh ich genauso...feige und gehirnamputiert trifft meines Erachtens genau auf die Mentalität dieser schwachsinnigen Selbtsmordattentäter zu .warum treffen sich nich gleich ein paar von denen, gehen in eine menschenleere Gegend beschimpfen sich und jagen sich dann in die Luft.am besten gleich auf ner Müllhalde damit die Überreste nicht so stinken...


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Egal aus welchen Beweggründen sich diese Attentäter in die Luft jagen, es sind einfach feige, gehirnamputierte Idioten. Auch wenn ich jemanden Hasse spreng ich mich doch nicht mit ihm in die Luft. Und wegen irgendeiner verschissenen Religion, die wenn man etwas Verstand aufweist, sowieso total bescheuert ist, sowieso nicht. Sollen sie sich von mir aus irgendwo im Wald in die Luft jagen aber nicht unschuldige Menschen in ihre kranke Welt mitreinziehen. Einfach feige sowas.



Ich empfehle die Doku "In Gottes Namen - Die Rekruten des heiligen Krieges" zum Thema[1]. Man sollte nicht vergessen, daß die Attentäter in einer Gesellschaft aufwachsen, in denen die Selbstmörder kultisch verehrt werden - sei es durch das Fernsehen; sei es durch überlebensgroße Plakate; sei es durch Indoktrinierung in frühester Jugend. Es ist einfach, das als "hirnlosen Quark" zu verurteilen, wenn man in einer liberalen und laizistischen Gesellschaft aufwächst, die Abweichler nicht umgehend bestraft (es ist immer einfach, "Gutmensch" zu sein, wenn man nicht mit negativen Konsequenzen rechnen muß. Ebenso einfach ist es, das "Falsche" zu tun, wenn es als "richtig" von der Gesellschaft vorgegeben wird).

Bimmbamm

[1] http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,307337,00.html


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die Doku "In Gottes Namen - Die Rekruten des heiligen Krieges" zum Thema[1]. Man sollte nicht vergessen, daß die Attentäter in einer Gesellschaft aufwachsen, in denen die Selbstmörder kultisch verehrt werden - sei es durch das Fernsehen; sei es durch überlebensgroße Plakate; sei es durch Indoktrinierung in frühester Jugend. Es ist einfach, das als "hirnlosen Quark" zu verurteilen, wenn man in einer liberalen und laizistischen Gesellschaft aufwächst, die Abweichler nicht umgehend bestraft (es ist immer einfach, "Gutmensch" zu sein, wenn man nicht mit negativen Konsequenzen rechnen muß. Ebenso einfach ist es, das "Falsche" zu tun, wenn es als "richtig" von der Gesellschaft vorgegeben wird).
> 
> Bimmbamm
> 
> [1] http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,307337,00.html


man brauch gar nicht so weit in die Ferne schweifen.genau das gleiche Problem hatten wir hier vor etwas über 60 Jahren im eigenen Land...und was passierte?die ganze Welt wendete sich gegen diese Nation.vielleicht sollten die anderen Nationen sich wieder gegen eine Nation vereinen???
dein Text klingt so,als ob ich Verständnis für die armen irregeführten Selbstmordattentäter haben sollte.das ist genauso wie in hier in Deutschland, das man mit den Kindermördern hier im eigenen Land Verständnis aufbringen sollte,da sie ja so eine zerrüttete Kindheit hatten...das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein?
ich bin sicher das wir eine angeborene Fähigkeit besitzen,die uns dazu befähigt andere Menschen zu lieben und unabhängig von Staat und der Gesellschaft haben wir ein natürliches Verständnis von "richtig" und "falsch"...wie kann dann ein Mensch in ein vollbesetzten Bus steigen und vielleicht noch ein Blick auf die Gäste werfen,indem sich Mütter und Kinder befinden,die vielleicht gerade ein schönes Wochenende planen und sich lachend unterhalten eine Bombe zünden,die nur noch Stahl-und Fleischteile übriglässt?
wenn ich bei disen Bildern nicht ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung loslasse bin ich wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer als die Attentäter.sind wir dann nicht sogar verpflichtet dazu diese Ideologie auszulöschen, die nichts ausser Blut,Hass und Gewalt predigt?
ich denke meine Antwort kennst du bereits...


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> man brauch gar nicht so weit in die Ferne schweifen.genau das gleiche Problem hatten wir hier vor etwas über 60 Jahren im eigenen Land...und was passierte?die ganze Welt wendete sich gegen diese Nation.vielleicht sollten die anderen Nationen sich wieder gegen eine Nation vereinen???



In diesem Falle hast Du es nicht nur mit einer Nation zu tun. Solange keine wirtschaftlichen Interessen oder die eigene innere Sicherheit bedroht wird, unternimmt die "westliche" Welt in solchen Fällen nichts - zumal zumindest Pakistan, aus dem viele der Selbstmordattentäter stammen, im Besitz der Atombombe ist.



> dein Text klingt so,als ob ich Verständnis für die armen irregeführten Selbstmordattentäter haben sollte.das ist genauso wie in hier in Deutschland, das man mit den Kindermördern hier im eigenen Land Verständnis aufbringen sollte,da sie ja so eine zerrüttete Kindheit hatten...das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein?



Was heißt Verständnis? Ursachenforschung gehört nun mal dazu, will man Mißstände beseitigen. Will man solche Vorgänge verhindern, muß man verstehen, wie es zu solchen Dingen kommt - und nicht emotional was von Auslöschung etc. brabbeln.



> ich bin sicher das wir eine angeborene Fähigkeit besitzen,die uns dazu befähigt andere Menschen zu lieben und unabhängig von Staat und der Gesellschaft haben wir ein natürliches Verständnis von "richtig" und "falsch"...wie kann dann ein Mensch in ein vollbesetzten Bus steigen und vielleicht noch ein Blick auf die Gäste werfen,indem sich Mütter und Kinder befinden,die vielleicht gerade ein schönes Wochenende planen und sich lachend unterhalten eine Bombe zünden,die nur noch Stahl-und Fleischteile übriglässt?



Deine "Sicherheit" in allen Ehren; ich verlasse mich da lieber auf die Forschung sowie den Blick in die Geschichte. Warum siehst Du Dir den von mir empfohlenen Streifen nicht einfach an? 



> wenn ich bei disen Bildern nicht ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung loslasse bin ich wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer als die Attentäter.sind wir dann nicht sogar verpflichtet dazu diese Ideologie auszulöschen, die nichts ausser Blut,Hass und Gewalt predigt?
> ich denke meine Antwort kennst du bereits...



Ach, das Todschlagargument von wegen "wer nicht meiner Meinung ist, ist ein Schurke" - und dann gleich von Auslöschung reden. Vielleicht sollten wir mit dem Christentum anfangen[1][2] - aber da merkt man schnell, daß es mit dem "Auslöschen der Ideologie" nicht so einfach ist...

Bimmbamm

[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_terrorism
[2] http://www.religioustolerance.org/abo_viol.htm


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

> wenn ich bei disen Bildern nicht ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung loslasse bin ich wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer als die Attentäter.sind wir dann nicht sogar verpflichtet dazu diese Ideologie auszulöschen, die nichts ausser Blut,Hass und Gewalt predigt?



Mit diesem Zitat hast du bewiesen das du kein deut besser bist als die Attentäter...
DU predigst doch hier auch gerade Gewalt... das Auslöschen von ganzen Gesellschaften, von Ideologien...
Nur du scheinst es dir einfacher zu machen... du denkst die Armeen der Westlichen Nationen würden das für dich übernehmen...


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

@Bimmbamm  und @Selor Kiith:klar habt ihr mit euren Aussagen recht.wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch wie Selor darauf geantwortet,dass man dann nicht besser ist,als die die ich anklage.da ging meine Wut etwas mit mir durch...
sorry,aber ich habe so ein Hass gegen diese Selbstmordattentäter,das meine Gefühle echt Achterbahn fahren...
natürlich will ich niemanden dazu aufrufen Gewalt mit Gewalt zu beantworten,aber ich brauchte mal ein ventil um meinem Ärger Luft zu verschaffen,wenn ich an die Bilder denke,die ich in den Nachrichten nach solchen Anschlägen sehe...hervorgerufen durch diesen thread...ich klink mich liebert erstmal aus bevor ich noch mehr Unsinn verzapfe...brauch erstmal ein cooldown...


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @Bimmbamm  und @Selor Kiith:klar habt ihr mit euren Aussagen recht.wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch wie Selor darauf geantwortet,dass man dann nicht besser ist,als die die ich anklage.da ging meine Wut etwas mit mir durch...
> sorry,aber ich habe so ein Hass gegen diese Selbstmordattentäter,das meine Gefühle echt Achterbahn fahren...



Das ist leider das Problem bei solchen Diskussionen, daß meist die Emotionen mit den Leuten durchgehen. Tip: Wenn Dich was aufregt, Text tippseln, nicht abschicken, abkühlen, Text überarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Eine Antwort wie die Deine ist mir übrigens in meiner langjährigen "Karriere" in verschiedenen Foren noch nicht untergekommen! Vielen Dank dafür (und das meine ich absolut ohne jede Ironie)!

Wer sich für den erwähnten Film interessiert, kann ihn übrigens unter 
http://shop.spiegel.de/shop/action/product...;artiId=5853167
bestellen - ausnahmsweise auch nicht so teuer wie viele andere Dokus.

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das ist leider das Problem bei solchen Diskussionen, daß meist die Emotionen mit den Leuten durchgehen. Tip: Wenn Dich was aufregt, Text tippseln, nicht abschicken, abkühlen, Text überarbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da hast du recht,das wäre cleverer gewesen...
und ganz ehrlich:normalerweise bin ich nicht der Typ,der jeden Tag eine Ideologie auslöschen will.war einfach nicht nachgedacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich und ernsthaft gefragt: Ist der Thread ernst gemeint?


----------



## -Therion- (11. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> diese Ideologie auszulöschen



Jo lasst sie uns "auslöschen" und zwar mit viel Liebe (nicht die widerliche Christliche "Nächstenliebe") und free hugs.


----------



## Avyn (11. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber nicht nur die verdamme ich, sondern gerade diejenigen, die sie zu den Taten anspornen und mit falschen Versprechungen antreiben...ich wünsche beiden das sie sich in der Hölle weiderfinden und ein Universum aus unendlichen Schmerzen erfahren,wo sie jeden Tag bedauern werden,sowas gemacht zu haben.immer und immer wieder....
> wieviel Leid bringen Krieg und Selbstmordattentate über die Menschen?man kann zwar sagen Auge um Auge,wenn man ein Familienmitglied verloren hat,aber dieser Spruch hinterlässt nur Blinde auf beiden Seiten...
> die Frage ist vielmehr wie soll man aus diesem Teufelskreis ausbrechen?ist das bei so viel Hass überhaupt noch möglich?


Merkst du wie du dich widersprichst? Du schreibst dass du denen ein Universum voller Schmerzen wünschst und direkt danach schreibst du dass eine "Auge-um-Auge Einstellung" nur Blinde hinterlässt. Bist du dann nicht genauso blind?
Meiner Meinung nach ist Rache nie gut... das machts schlimmer als es sowieso schon ist.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die Doku "In Gottes Namen - Die Rekruten des heiligen Krieges" zum Thema[1]. Man sollte nicht vergessen, daß die Attentäter in einer Gesellschaft aufwachsen, in denen die Selbstmörder kultisch verehrt werden - sei es durch das Fernsehen; sei es durch überlebensgroße Plakate; sei es durch Indoktrinierung in frühester Jugend. Es ist einfach, das als "hirnlosen Quark" zu verurteilen, wenn man in einer liberalen und laizistischen Gesellschaft aufwächst, die Abweichler nicht umgehend bestraft (es ist immer einfach, "Gutmensch" zu sein, wenn man nicht mit negativen Konsequenzen rechnen muß. Ebenso einfach ist es, das "Falsche" zu tun, wenn es als "richtig" von der Gesellschaft vorgegeben wird).
> 
> Bimmbamm
> 
> [1] http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,307337,00.html


DANKE!!! Endlich mal jemand der über den Tellerrand hinaussieht und versucht das Ganze zu sehn.

Es ist schlimm war dort passiert aber wenn man mit Hass darauf reagiert gibt man den Attentätern bloß eine Bestätigung.


----------



## Gronwell (12. August 2008)

Da wird sich nie etwas ändern, warum auch? Die, die wirklich die Möglichkeit hätten zu helfen haben kein Intresse daran, ganz im Gegenteil, sie profitieren eher davon und die, die leiden und gerne etwas ändern würden, haben nicht die Möglichkeit dazu. Man sollte bedenken, dass auch die ach so lieb guckende Tante Merkel und der liebe Onkel Sarkozy mit dafür verantwortlich sind und immer wieder Öl ins Feuer gießen, auch wenn sie ständig auf irgendwelchen Fotos zu sehen sind, auf denen sie Hände Schütteln und heucheln, sie würden etwas verändern wollen.

In Israel will doch niemand, außer der Zivilbevölkerung, Frieden. Die Palästinenserführung bekommt unmengen an Geld aus aller Welt und solange noch "Krieg" herscht, gibt es niemanden der genau überblicken kann, wo die ganze Kohle bleibt. Israel hat immer etwas zum ablenken, wenn man innenpolitisch etwas nicht läuft, dann wird eben mal wieder hier oder da ne Offensive gestartet, das lenkt die Presse und vorallem das Volk ab. Der Rest der Welt beliefert beide Seiten mit Waffen und freut sich n zweites Loch in den Allerwertesten.

Über den Irakkrieg braucht man gar nicht erst zu sprechen, wer noch immer denkt, es ging um Massenvernichtungswaffen und darum die Welt von einem zweiten "Hitler" zu befreien und achja, natürlich dem unterdrückten Volk die Demokratie zu bringen, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen, ich glaube dagegen gibt es noch nichtmal Medikamente.

Afrika ist auch son Thema, jedes Jahr gibts mehrere Konferenzen oder Gipfel, auf denen beraten wird, wie man Afrika helfen kann. Merkwürdig nur, dass es nie Ergebnisse gibt. Wie denn auch, wenn man sich entscheiden muss zwischen Arbeitsplätzen/Wohlstand im eigenen Land und lebenswerten Bedingungen für Afrikaner, dann weiß der "westliche" Politiker doch sofort, wofür er sich entscheidet. Der ganze Afrikanische Markt wird mit subventionierten Produkten aus der "westlichen" Welt überschwemmt, so das die einheimischen Bauern ihr eigenes Zeug nicht mehr loswerden und dort die Anbauflächen brach liegen lassen müssen, weil es sich einfach nicht rechnet. Nur als Beispiel, wenn in China etwas günstiger Produziert wird, als in der EU, dann kann die jeweilige Branche "Schutzzölle" beantragen und diese werden dann auch in der Regel erhoben, jahrelang so geschehen bei den Sparlampen. Wenn nun mal in Afrika jemand auf die Idee käme, die bis zur Unkenntlichkeit subventionierten Waren mit Schutzzöllen zu belgen, dann müsste er bangen, dass die USA auf die Idee kämen seinem Land die Freiheit und Demokratie zu bringen, was auch immer sie darunter verstehen. Die EU würde wahrscheinlich sofort alle Hilfen streichen und die Uno anrufen, damit möglichst bald eine Blauhelmtruppe entsandt werden kann um die leidende Bevölkerung der EU vor diesen unverschämten Schutzzöllen zu schützen.

Das wars von mir dazu, schön wenn man sich mal so auskotzen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> --> Ich bitte Euch sich zu diesem Thema vernünftig zu äußern. Bitte nicht falsch aufnehmen ich möchte lediglich, dass dieser Thread nicht sein wirkliches Ursprungsthema verfehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leid gehört zu dem Leben dazu und kann der größte Motivator sich selbst und ggf auch die Welt zu ändern (wollen).

Die Welt ist noch nicht vollkommen so bewußt, wie wir meiste sie gern hätten.
Wir können nur mit positiven Beispiel vorangehen (zB kein Kriegsspiel spielen).^^

Alles was wir denken und fühlen, sowie unsere Handlungen haben Einfluss auf uns, wie auch auf die Welt. Wir sind mit allem verbunden (für die meisten sicherlich nicht nachvollziehbar, Stichwort Familienaufstellen und als Beisteller testen, dann bekomst Du eine Ahnung was ich meine). ^^

Wenn wir uns und unsere Schatten klären und mehr in Liebe, Vertrauen und Ruhe sind, dann wirkt sich das positiv auf uns und unser Umfeld aus.
Von einem Menschen in den Äther ausgesendet wird diese Gesinnung und Information sicher noch keine Krieg im nahen Osten verhindern oder eine Waffenruhe einfordern.

Doch zeigt sich das in der Weihnachtszeit, wenn sich besonders viele Menschen intensiver Frieden auf Erden wünschen ab und an mal Waffenstillstand für ein paar Tage ausgehandelt werden.
Das ist meines Erachtens schon mal ein Anfang.

Die Frage ist ja auch warum gibt es den Krieg, wie kann man die beiden gegensätzlichen Auffassungen friedlich lösen?
Warum sind z.B. die 2 Türme in Amerika gefallen?
Das hat einen Grund, die Menschen handeln immer aus einer Motivation raus.
Und Ihr Handeln sollte (meiner Meinung nach und sicherlich viele anderen auch) durch Liebe und Vertrauen anstatt von Angst und Ablehnung durchdrungen sein.

Das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung und beinhaltet einen winzig kleinen Teil meiner Gesinnung und meines Glaubens.

so an denn
gehabt euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------

